# Pictures of Alpine buck



## TSYORK (Jan 1, 2008)

This is in regards to the thread posted a couple of days ago, looking for a dairy breed buck for my nubian doe. If this works correctly, the picture is below. The guy is looking to sale him, only because he needs to change the genes in his herd in this fall's breeding. He's asking $65.00 for him. Comments welcome if he's worth it or not.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Is he registered and disease tested? Can you see his dam or get in person? If he potentially has a disease or illness you couldn't pay me to take a goat, so I'd ask if they have disease papers. 
If you just want to freshen one doe, I say you take her somewhere for service. It's cheaper and you don't have to feed that buck all year.


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I don't have a buck. I think having one on my property would make my milk taste bad.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That is just bunk Wendy. We have let our does pasture breed all thru later lactation and never had one change in the flavor. Poppycock. They sleep all curled up together and graze side by side for weeks on end. I have some seriously picky milk customers and they never know when breeding season starts. 
Lee


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

That's interesting. I have so much to learn. That is what others have told me. There are a lot of different opinions in the goat world. You can't even taste it when you run them together? AMAZING! I just take my does to be bred. I like the variety of choice with the bucks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Bucks stink but it doesn't permeate the skin of the doe and into the milk. Now if you do have stinky bucks and don't let bucks run with your does (they don't stink themselves up if they live with the does) than yes. Your does have buck smell all over them, your barn air has buck smell all in it, your hands then have buck smell on them as you milk the doe and the milk goes through barn musk smelling air...I think it would taint your milk. After the girls are bred I let each buck live in the barns with the girls, it makes for a much more peaceable farm, and the bucks are so much happier living with the girls during our nasty winters. In the buck pen the boys worry more about walking fencelines and perfuming themselves than eating, and I can't stand seeing skinny bucks. Vicki


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Vicki, I have almost talked myself out of having a buck since I don't have a separate place to keep him. What you are saying makes me think I can. Please explain a little more - I can keep him in the same barn, breed when time comes, put him back on his side of the barn and life is good?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

And remember, it isn't always easy to just take a doe somehwere to be bred. Location, timing and the list goes on.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

If he is registered please let us know his registered name. 

If you only have one or two does I do agree with others that you may just want to get her bred. I am near Ashveille and will offer live breeding with my Champion Nubian Buck or my Alpine bucks.

PM off list if you are close enough and interested.


----------



## TSYORK (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't really mind keeping here on the place; I need some brush control, and I have PLENTY of hay, so it's not a real big deal to have him here on the farm.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

I had two 'not really a big deal' $60 or less, bucks. Then a few YEARS later, after seeing what they produced and chasing them, fixing fences, trimming their hooves, worming them, feeding them, rotating their pasture, fixing fences they broke, mending wall pannels they broke, geting bashed up and hurt multiple times the list goes on and on, I realized that it really _was _ a big deal! I sold them and invested in one nice buckling who was from precisely the genetics I admire, raised him, bred him and cared for him as stated above, but this year I had beautiful doelings to keep in my herd, they steal my breath when I see them and are already prooving to be improvements over their dams.
So I think it is a big deal, taking in a grown  buck who could have any number of underlying physical or behavioral issues that could spread through your herd by example, contact, breeding... Even a simple thing, maybe lice or pink eye, takes months of painstaking cleaning, treating and money to get rid of... just my 2 cents


----------



## TSYORK (Jan 1, 2008)

From talking with the owner, this buck has been really well taken care of. He was raised on the bottle, from birth, so he would be friendly. I know folks can tell you anything just to get shed of an animal they don't want, but I don't get that vibe from him; he's merely looking to change the genetics in his herd. I will probably go look at him one day this week, coming up.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There just isn't a whole heck of alot a buck can give your does except CL. CL in a herd is really easy to spot. In a large herd there will be abcess, or certainly scars from them, anyone who walks through the herd and pets the does on the neck can feel or see. Of course you will bring him home, worm him, test him for CAE if you are going to keep him and quaranteen him away from your does, so if he is going to come down with pinkeye or soremouth from the stress of the move, or has lice than treat him...these are nusiance disease. He looks like a fine buck, well grown, and he certainly fits the bill to breed your unregistered doe. If you have the room to keep a buck or two than ask the guy if he has a penmate you can have, this way if you want to keep him, he has a friend. Once through with whatever quaranteen you are going to do...at least do a few weeks, watching for runny nose and worm him and trim his feet...then simply put him in the with the does you want bred, he can stay there in reality until a few weeks before they kid, and boer bucks all over the country live in herds with their sons and daughters, with the daughters taken out of the pens at 8 weeks before they come into heat and their boys sold or banded and sold for meat or wethers. A buck living with the does is alot more manageable than a buck living by himself and he stinks a whole lot less! 

When I have problems with fences or gates it is nearly always my older does, like right now, I am having to replace fencing that was perfectly fine before the big fat cows moved in!

Using a young buck each fall, making sure via blood testing that the does are in deed bred, and then getting rid of the buck is what alot of people do. You may find out you really like having bucks around, I enjoy my bucks, there is nothing more beautiful than your mature older bucks laying around the big trees in their pastures. I am very particular about bucks though, I won't buy grown bucks without handling them myself and trimming their feet and really moving them around myself, because being a chick, I can't have a buck I can not control, and don't want a buck I have to 'control'  Shoot in just doing an outside breeding I pulled on GE's lead rope and told him to come back here after he had bred the doe and pulled something out of joint in my shoulder...I hate getting old! 

Go for it, spend some time in the herd, most breeders love to talk about thier goats, really give him the once over, look at any family he has on the farm, if they are an improvement over what you have than go for it! If they aren't you will be able to to tell. Vicki


----------

